# OO quickstarter



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2010)

I am running OO 3.3 on KDE 4.5.1, FreeBSD 8.0. I like to have quickstarter on 
the panel but it doesn't works.
When I start the OO first time, it asked me for name, registration...and the 
quickstarter shows on the panel and it works. But after restart of KDE quickstarter 
icon doesn't shows up anymore.
soffice.bin is running. Quicstarter didn't show on OO 3.2 too.

Thanks in advance.

Mitja
--------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------

